
RaML — Resource Aware ML - lelf
http://raml.co/index.html
======
o_____________o
Surely they saw the relatively well-known:

[https://raml.org/](https://raml.org/)

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
To be honest, I didn't know about the RAML you link until I read your comment.
Would this RAML be common knowledge for people who aren't web developers /
don't regularly use web APIs?

~~~
itake
probably not. It's not super popular even among web devs. The last time I
remember thinking about it was prob in 2015. I think swagger has won the
market for api documentation.

That being said, its still annoying trying to find information about a project
when there are conflicting names.

